# Einfacher Servlet-Server



## theomega (30. Jun 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich suche einen einfachen, simplen und resourcen-sparenden servlet-server. Apache/Tomcat ist mir zu komplex, es geht darum erste erfahrungen und versuche mit servlets zu machen.
Wer hat mir einen Tipp?

DAnke
TO


----------



## Nick H. (30. Jun 2005)

ich denke Tomcat ist einer der einfachsten
die anderen wie Suns Application Server sind ja nur noch komplizierter...

also am besten bleibst du bei Tomcat
aber vielleicht kennt ja jemand anders einen...


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Jul 2005)

versuch mal jetty (ist aber nicht einfacher als der tomcat)

gibts eigentlich jrun von allaire/macromedia noch? hatte wenigstens ein gutes admin - tool und war für anfänger leichter zu handhaben...


----------



## Nick H. (1. Jul 2005)

ich glaube davon wurden keine neuen Versionen mehr rausgebracht
hab jedenfalls nix davon gehört

theomega kann ja googln
ne ältere Version gibts bestimmt noch irgendwo...


----------



## byte (1. Jul 2005)

falls dich das connecten von apache mit tomcat abschreckt: du kannst den tomcat auch als stand-alone betreiben. und das ist nun wirklich denkbar einfach.


----------



## Nick H. (1. Jul 2005)

die kann man connecten?
wusst ich gar nicht
wofür soll das denn gut sein?
also ich hab Tomcat schon immer so benutzt


----------



## theomega (1. Jul 2005)

ich habe mir nach eurem tip tomcat in der aktuellen version nochmal angeschaut. Ich habe schon jahrelange Apache-Erfahrungen und hatte deshalb immer probiert den Apache und Tomcat zu verbinden und habe es nie so wie ich wollte hinbekommen. Aber "Stand-Alone" läuft der Tomcat gut, ich habe sogar meine ersten Anwendungen hinbekommen, danke erstmal.

Gruß
TO


----------



## byte (1. Jul 2005)

Nick H. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die kann man connecten?



jo. das wird auch meistens so praktiziert. apache nimmt dann anfragen von aussen an und delegiert etwaige servlet/jsp anfragen an den tomcat weiter. alles andere beantwortet der apache selbst.

das hat einmal den vorteil, dass man apache features nutzen kann,  zb. php/cgi unterstützung. ausserdem ist es sicherer (tomcat standalone läuft als root an port 80).


----------



## Nick H. (1. Jul 2005)

achso dann is es eh wurscht ich benutz den nur lokal
und Php benutz ich gar nicht...


----------

